

The battle for the customer interface: browser vs. apps vs. Siri vs. chat - ilyaeck
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/03/in-the-age-of-disintermediation-the-battle-is-all-for-the-customer-interface/

======
chlestakoff
The new Magic startup is a great example of the huge value the interface
provides, even a thin one.

